# When is Carbon Fiber not Carbon Fiber?



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I was just thinking about what makes Colnago bikes ride so well when compared to other bikes with similar or identical geometries and similar or identical building materials. I checked out the website for ATR, the company that supplies all the carbon fiber elements of the Colnago frames. When you look at the list of customers that they serve, you can immediately understand why Colnago carbon fiber rides and performs so much better than other manufacturers.

Check out the website: http://www.atrgroup.it/eng/clienti.htm

When you combine the ATR carbon fiber engineering experience with Ernesto's bike geometry experience, you can't help but get a super result.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I agree. .*



dnalsaam said:


> When you look at the list of customers that they serve, you can immediately understand why Colnago carbon fiber rides and performs so much better than other manufacturers.


Something to concider when buying. It's kind of sad, after buying my C50 I no longer look at other bikes. There is nothing else (other than a Parlee).


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

KATZRKOL said:


> Something to concider when buying. It's kind of sad, after buying my C50 I no longer look at other bikes. There is nothing else (other than a Parlee).


  


ROTFLMFAO It's true!!!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

ballmon said:


> ROTFLMFAO It's true!!!


........It's absolutley true. I look at 'em, I just have no desire for anything else.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> Something to concider when buying. It's kind of sad, after buying my C50 I no longer look at other bikes. There is nothing else (other than a Parlee).


I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a C50 in PROO but have a Parlee. This carbon craze has a vice grip on me! Here's my Parlee Z1. I just hope the ride is different enough not to relegate on of the rides to the garage gathering dust.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

*C50*



oneslowmofo said:


> I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on a C50 in PROO but have a Parlee. This carbon craze has a vice grip on me! Here's my Parlee Z1. I just hope the ride is different enough not to relegate on of the rides to the garage gathering dust.



Got a '05 C-50HM sloping frame and I would not trade it for ANYTHING! I have a bunch of high end rides and the C-50 beats 'em all, hands down! A century ride is no problem as the damping qualities of this frame are so extraordinary. I think the geometry of the frame also adds to it's smoothness. Go ahead, pull that trigger, you won't regret it.


----------

